# MP3 for snow goose call



## kris Schaumburg (Oct 21, 2004)

All right guys, I know you are suprised that a southern boy thinks so much. Here is my new idea, has anyone used an Ipod or similar mp3 player to hook into their homemade ecaller. In theory, it would eliminate the need for a CD player. An mp3 sound file could be downloaded over the internet. The weight savings would be dramatic. I think the Dell mp3 player weighs 6 ounces. They are made to be portable. I know you can hook them into home entertainment systems. So, hooking them into an ecall should be do able.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think you are on track. The problem of weight is generally not from the CD deck its the damn battery you need to power the speakers. My unit has 4 speakers and sucks alot of juice. I have a small tractor battery and it will run the unit for about 6 hours. Even with the small battery it still weighs alot, then you add in the four speakers and it gets heavier yet.

You need clarity and volume. Your mp3 player will give you good clear sound but you need some power to get the sound out there.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

What type of Batteries have U guys with the homemade ecallers been using. I'm guessing some type of Deep-cycle or doesn't it matter.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Yep, Deep Cycle. You would have to ask Hustad what the exact battery is because he has my e-caller right now since I can never seem to swing a trip to Canada. Next year. Next year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A deep cycle is really just a deep cycle. We used a smaller model that fits in the toolbox along with the deck and misc. accessories.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

use the blue 12 volt battery for the powerwheels cars for kids at walmart (they are deep cycle batteries). i use one to run a 208 watt cd deck and 4 power horns. i would get a max of 8 hours before recharging overnight with a small car battery charger.








battery and deck are inside decoy. works great, just had to open up hole for remote to work better.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is sweet I might have to try and make one of those this year :bowdown:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Definately the coolest looking e-caller I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with the Deep cycle, you dont want to be out in the field when you E-caller runs low on power.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

After a few trips out with the lohman CD player and its small battery totally discharging in 3-4 hours,I went with the deep cycle.I just grabbed one of the trolling motor batteries out of my boat and used that.Never had a problem with batteries going dead since.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Okay, where could someone (me, for instance) obtain an MP3 or other digital format of snow geese feeding so I can use it on my electronic caller from Johny Stewart??

Thank you in advance!

:beer:


----------

